# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  Run

## tammyy2j

Run weaves together the stories of four seemingly unconnected people facing life-changing decisions. A series of four fast-paced narratives, Run is a compelling and surprising portrayal of modern British life and the unseen dramas which play out all around us. The series also features Jaime Winstone, Neil Maskell, Kate Dickie and Benedict Wong alongside an ensemble cast of new talent, brought together through an extensive grass roots audition process. It is created and written by newcomers Marlon Smith and Daniel Fajemisin-Duncan, directed by Bafta-nominated Charles Martin (Skins, Being Human, Wallander) and first-time drama director Jonathan Pearson, and is the debut drama commission from Acme Films, owned by Jaimie D'Cruz (Oscar-nominated Exit Through The Gift Shop) and Francesca Newby.

----------


## tammyy2j



----------

